# Headed to the Silver Dollar



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

This weekend I will be going to the Silver Dollar in Reynolds, Ga. Need some tips on launching the 06' Spice Red A4 with 18" wheel package. Bone stock might I add. Need a good base line before modding. Definately will try some tips to get in the 13's before I even mod!!! Thanks!


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

*Silver Dollar*

No one helped at all!!!!! My best time was only a 14.236. 2.214 60ft, and a 9.251 1/8. Couldn't launch for bogging down, and I had the traction control off. First run was a low 15. What in the world is going on? Asleep at the light only gets me a .486 R/T. So whats YOUR best guess?...if anyone will respond.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

its the heat. did you take your plugs out of the hood and the FRC off to let some of the heat out of the engine bay. i had my only runs at SDR and my best time is 13.3 at 105.55 with a 2.0 60ft and a .749 r/t. and that was my first run ever


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Didn't pull the plugs! I ran once before and had the same results. I can never get over 99mph either. When I arrived at the track I let the car cool for an hour before running, and was first to the line with no waiting.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

next Time put a bag of ice on top after each run.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Your reaction time was pretty slow. What rpm did you launch from?

Also, what was the psi in your tires? Lowering the back to about 25lbs will help.


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

I tried launching from 2800 rpms but it kept bogging. The one decent run I had I just floored it at the light and got a low 14. Whats causing the bog down? Its like the car has no power for a second then it starts to speed up. But if you don't try to rev it up and just wait and stomp it she takes off good, but with a lot of wheel spin.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

goatfarmer said:


> I tried launching from 2800 rpms but it kept bogging. The one decent run I had I just floored it at the light and got a low 14. Whats causing the bog down? Its like the car has no power for a second then it starts to speed up. But if you don't try to rev it up and just wait and stomp it she takes off good, but with a lot of wheel spin.


I've never owed an automatic car so I can't help a whole lot. You probably just need some practice. The more you go to the strip the better your times will get.


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, with a 2.2 60ft you were spinning a hell of a lot more than you realize. The 18" tires they put on the GTO's aren't worth a damn for drag racing, the sidewalls are too stiff and they cause wheel spin no matter what pressure. It's killing you with the auto because you can't "regulate" the trannys engagement like you can with the six speed, if you had stickier tires your car will bog due to the factory settings for the autos.... what you need is a tune (take some torque management out) and some drag radials.... that would make you a lot happier!


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Radio, I'll get the tune done. One quick question though??? Should I wait to tune after I get my T/C and new 3.91 gearsthat I have lined up?


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

goatfarmer said:


> Thanks Radio, I'll get the tune done. One quick question though??? Should I wait to tune after I get my T/C and new 3.91 gearsthat I have lined up?


YES! Except I'd seriously reconsider the gears with an auto, you'll be living at 3k+ on the freeway and the gain isn't that much at the track. I'd do a decent stall, small cam (matched with stall of course), supporting mods (exhaust, underdrive pulley, cai), and a really good tune, with that and some sticky tires she'll come alive!!:cheers


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

You know best. Got a cam and stall combo in mind??? I'm open to try most anything since I'm new to all of this.


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, really it depends on how radical of a cam you want in the car.... you can choose a cam that suits you and stall selection is simple, or, if you have a stall in mind then cam selection will be simple.....

Do you want a really choppy idle? Will you be using nitrous? Do you ever plan to go forced induction (i.e. a blower or turbo)? Give me a little more on what you want and I'll do some research for you.:cheers


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

I plan to use nitrous after stall, exhaust(headers), CAI, CAM, and Tune. The idle doesn't matter to me. I like the choppiness, sounds tough. I was thinking a 2800-3000 stall since I will not change the gears. I have no plans to buy a supercharger or turbo. Thanks for the help BTW.


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

goatfarmer said:


> I plan to use nitrous after stall, exhaust(headers), CAI, CAM, and Tune. The idle doesn't matter to me. I like the choppiness, sounds tough. I was thinking a 2800-3000 stall since I will not change the gears. I have no plans to buy a supercharger or turbo. Thanks for the help BTW.


Damn, if I were you I would get a hold of smitty on this board and duplicate his car....
He's stalled, spraying, and has pretty much what you were mentioning as mods and the car is a beast!!!!
I believe he did his work at Arizona Power and Sound...... or something of that nature.

This is my old car... I miss her!!!!!
http://jusspress.com/DURAZ28
....it's the Barbados blue 2004....


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll do that! thanks RADIO!


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I've had my worst times at Silver Dollar. For test n tune, they don't prep the track worth a CRAP! My fastest there was a 13.4..I was so pissed. My fastest in Valdosta (where the track was prepped hella good) was a 13.03.

My 60's were horrid there even with my drag radials. No matter how much I heated them up (My last run I did an **** long burnout...I mean ****) launched at 1800 like normal and spun like crazy...when she shifted into second, had to let off the throttle a bit cause the ass end came loose AGAIN. 

Did I mention how much I dispise Silver Dollar? LMAO


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

goatfarmer said:


> I tried launching from 2800 rpms but it kept bogging. The one decent run I had I just floored it at the light and got a low 14. Whats causing the bog down? Its like the car has no power for a second then it starts to speed up. But if you don't try to rev it up and just wait and stomp it she takes off good, but with a lot of wheel spin.


2800 rpm is to much for an a4 with out a 3200 or4000 stall. you should put it in 3rd and powerbrake up to 16000 to 1700 for your launch. dont stomp on the gas and let off the brake at the same time, that = wheel spin and getting sideways :willy: you have to work it like clucth and gas. brake being the clucth


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

warner robins : I agree, its not the best track because I her it all the time, where else is there to run though?

EEZ Goat: Thanks for the advice. Sounds like I need a lot of practice with that application. I'll give it a try until I get my T/C. I just posted a thread about buying a T/C. Got any advice?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i forgot. what is t/c? traction control


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I know...there really isn't a good place to run at. I'll still run out there....but I wont expect much.

A group of us might set up date to go back out there...I'll let you know when and see if you want to head out there with us. Be fun!


And as EEZ Goat said..2800 is kinda high to launch at if you don't have a stall converter. the highest I go is 1800 and I usually do fine.


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool I go out there often lately! Might have seen each other and not known it. I have only ran against other GTO's so far. A yellow M6 and a Black 04. I like to measure against the same car until I get more experience at the track. I'll be there Friday evening. If you can't make it , just PM me and I'll give you my cell #.

EEZ GOAT: FOr me T/C was an abbreviation for "Torque Converter". But I have seen T/C listed in other threads as "Traction Control". Guess I need a better shortcut! LOL!


----------

